# getent passwd doen't contain active directory passwd



## suresh (Sep 17, 2011)

I have configured FreeBSD 8.2 to join windows 2008 server domain.
I have done kerberos authentication..i'm able to join FreeBSD to the domain.
but the *getent passwd* will list only the local users..


Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2011)

Do not post questions in the HowTo forum. Read your sign-up email.


----------

